# Απαραίτητα ή απαραιτήτως;



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

Τι βλέπουμε εδώ; Ο συντάκτης έκανε την υποχώρηση να διατηρήσει την καθαρευουσιάνικη φράση των μαθηματικών "*αντιστρόφως ανάλογα*", αλλά ίσως να νόμιζε ότι είναι πολύ κακόγουστο να έχει όχι ένα, αλλά δύο επιρρήματα με κατάληξη "ως". Οπότε, έβαλε το "απαραίτητα", είδε όμως ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το "*δεν είναι απαραίτητα αντιστρόφως ανάλογα*", γιατί θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το διαβάσει "*δεν είναι απαραίτητα*", δηλαδή "*είναι περιττά*", έχωσε και τα αποσιωπητικά ανάμεσα και ξεμπέρδεψε. (Κατά τη γνώμη μου, βέβαια, το "αντιστρόφως ανάλογα" δεν κολλάει εδώ, όταν μιλάει για τρία πράγματα -μητρότητα, εμφάνιση και καριέρα: ποιο είναι αντιστόφως ανάλογο με ποιο; Ίσως ήταν πιο σωστό να πει ασύμβατα ή αλληλοαποκλειόμενα.)

Έχουμε κάνει αρκετές συζητήσεις για τα "απλώς-απλά" και "αμέσως-άμεσα", αλλά νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση μπορεί να επεκταθεί σε όλα τα επιρρήματα.​


----------



## stazybohorn (May 9, 2010)

Το «αντιστρόφως ανάλογα» είναι καθιερωμένη φράση. Αν το έκανες «αντίστροφα ανάλογα» θα ήταν ακραίος νεολογισμός. Η υπόλοιπη πρόταση είναι με τα επιρρήματα σε -α, και όχι -ως. Εγώ, λοιπόν, δεν διακρίνω ασυνέπεια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

Όχι, το αντίθετο λέω. Ότι δεν θα με πείραζε καθόλου να υπάρχει κάποια ασυνέπεια, να μην είναι μονολιθική η χρήση μόνο επιρρημάτων σε -α. Εξαιτίας αυτού, ο συντάκτης αναγκάστηκε να βάλει αποσιωπητικά μέσα στην πρόταση, ενώ από το νόημα δεν δικαιολογούνται.


----------



## stazybohorn (May 9, 2010)

Διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα τώρα, αλλά εγώ κατάλαβα αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής απ' την αρχή:

Οι γυναίκες που αποδεικνύουν έμπρακτα ότι μητρότητα *και *άψογη εμφάνιση*, από τη μία, *και καριέρα*, από την άλλη,* δεν είναι απαραίτητα *μεγέθη *αντιστρόφως ανάλογα.

Αλλά μετά έπεφτε έξω, ίσως, στο πλήθος λέξεων.


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2010)

Η σύμπτωση του επιρρήματος με το ουδέτερο του επιθέτου είναι κάτι που δύσκολα μπορείς να το αποφύγεις σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και η μετατροπή του επιρρήματος σε -ως δεν μπορεί πάντα να εφαρμοστεί (αν και εδώ ασφαλώς θα βοηθούσε). Δηλαδή, θέλω να πω, αν αντί για το "απαραίτητα" είχες το "υποχρεωτικά" (επίρρημα) θα ήταν δύσκολο να γράψεις "υποχρεωτικώς", έτσι; 

Πρόσεξε όμως ότι και τα δυο αλλεπάλληλα επιρρήματα σε -ως δεν είναι και πολύ κομψή λύση. Εγώ θα το άλλαζα περισσότερο. Ξερωγώ, "η μητρότητα, η άψογη εμφάνιση και η καριέρα δεν είναι έννοιες ασυμβίβαστες μεταξύ τους, τουλάχιστον όχι υποχρεωτικά". Διότι, για να είμαστε και ψείρες, αντιστρόφως ανάλογα είναι δύο πράγματα, όχι τρία.


----------



## stazybohorn (May 9, 2010)

_Διότι, για να είμαστε και ψείρες, αντιστρόφως ανάλογα είναι δύο πράγματα, όχι τρία._
και καθένα από τα δύο με το τρίτο... (το πεθάναμε)


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> _Διότι, για να είμαστε και ψείρες, αντιστρόφως ανάλογα είναι δύο πράγματα, όχι τρία._
> και καθένα από τα δύο με το τρίτο... (το πεθάναμε)


Αυτό είπα κι εγώ, ότι δεν κολλάει το "αντιστρόφως ανάλογα" όταν είναι τρία τα ποσά.


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2010)

Ας δοκιμάσω κι εγώ το μετακομισμένο σάιτ (τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιο ποστ μου είχε εξαφανιστεί εντελώς ακατανόητα). Όσον αφορά το "απαραίτητα αντιστρόφως ανάλογα", στην περίπτωση αυτή το "κατ' ανάγκη(ν)" θα έλυνε ριζικά το πρόβλημα. Όσον αφορά την ουσία της αντίστροφης αναλογίας, μου φαίνεται όντως τραγελαφικό να μην έχουμε σαφώς δύο και μόνο δύο (οιονεί) μεγέθη.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Στα ίδια χνάρια, άλλη μια εκδοχή:

που αποδεικνύουν έμπρακτα ότι η μητρότητα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά / κατ’ ανάγκην / απαραιτήτως / απαραίτητα μέγεθος αντιστρόφως ανάλογο προς την άψογη εμφάνιση και την καριέρα.

Βεβαίως, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αντίστροφη αναλογία. Πάει με τους μήνες; Όσο προχωράει η εγκυμοσύνη, τόσο πιο ασύμβατη γίνεται; Γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα και άλλη διατύπωση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

Το "αντιστρόφως ανάλογο" έχει κάποιο πρεστίζ. Φαινομενικά δείχνει ότι ο συντάκτης κατανοεί τα μαθηματικά, αλλά αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο.


----------



## Rogerios (May 9, 2010)

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα προβλήματα της πρότασης οφείλονται στην επιμονή του συντάκτη να χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο "αντιστρόφως ανάλογα", ενώ ήταν προφανές ότι εν προκειμένω το πεδίο δεν ήταν πρόσφορο για τέτοια χρήση. Επιπλέον, πιο ενοχλητικό κι από το γεγονός ότι συγκρίνονται τρία μεγέθη, αντί για δύο που απαιτεί το συμπέρασμα περί αντιστρόφως ανάλογων (με μια σοφιστεία βάζουμε στο ένα τσουβάλι την εγκυμοσύνη και στο άλλο την εμφάνιση και τη σταδιοδρομία), είναι το ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται προκειμένου περί μεγεθών τα οποία δεν επιδέχονται "ποσοτικοποίηση". Είναι αυτό που ήδη υπονόησε ο Νίκελ ("δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αντίστροφη αναλογία. Πάει με τους μήνες; Όσο προχωράει η εγκυμοσύνη, τόσο πιο ασύμβατη γίνεται;").
Τέλος, κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα λ.χ. το "κατ" ανάγκη" αντί του "υποχρεωτικά/ υποχρεωτικώς".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στα ίδια χνάρια, άλλη μια εκδοχή:
> 
> που αποδεικνύουν έμπρακτα ότι η μητρότητα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά / κατ’ ανάγκην / απαραιτήτως / απαραίτητα μέγεθος αντιστρόφως ανάλογο προς την άψογη εμφάνιση και την καριέρα.


Να προσθέσω το ...*οπωσδήποτε* μέγεθος αντιστρόφως ανάλογο...



nickel said:


> που αποδεικνύουν έμπρακτα ότι η *μητρότητα* δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά / κατ’ ανάγκην / απαραιτήτως / απαραίτητα μέγεθος αντιστρόφως ανάλογο προς την άψογη εμφάνιση και την καριέρα.
> 
> Βεβαίως, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αντίστροφη αναλογία. Πάει με τους μήνες; Όσο προχωράει η *εγκυμοσύνη*, τόσο πιο ασύμβατη γίνεται; Γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα και άλλη διατύπωση.


Ποιος μίλησε για εγκυμοσύνη;


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

Εν ολίγοις, όλα στραβά ήταν σ' αυτή την πρόταση, αλλά το πρόβλημα "λύθηκε" προσθέτοντας τα αποσιωπητικά. Ανάλογο φαινόμενο βλέπουμε σε υποτίτλους, όπου ο μεταφραστής νιώθει αμηχανία για κάτι που δεν φαίνεται πολύ λογικό, και ξεμπερδεύει βάζοντάς το μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να προσθέσω το ...*οπωσδήποτε* μέγεθος αντιστρόφως ανάλογο...


Και *σώνει και καλά*. :)



drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιος μίλησε για εγκυμοσύνη;


Ε, άμα λέει για σιλουέτα, φαντάζομαι σ' αυτό το κομμάτι αναφέρεται (άσε που μου χρειαζόταν για να κάνω παιχνίδι).

@Alexandra: Άρα: [...] δεν είναι απαραίτητα... «αντιστρόφως ανάλογα». :)


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2010)

> Και *σώνει και καλά*. :)


Ημίμετρο. Προτείνω αμέτι-μουχαμέτι.


----------

